# Nooooooo! We Got Nothing For Sundin!



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I am just glad we didn't have to pay to get rid of him... he was long overdue to leave the team.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Nothing is better than what they have been doing for the past few years. Now they have room in their salary.


----------



## Bigsexybadguy (Mar 26, 2006)

I think the point that Brian is making here, is like him or not, if he had agreed to waive his No Trade Clause in March, he could have gone to the Canadiens and had a number of great young players come to the Leafs, where he could then re-sign with the Leafs in the summer and play with some of the talent that he helped bring over. At the same time, he would have given himself a great chance at a Stanley Cup. But he wouldn't waive it, and now it looks like he's going to the Canadiens and we aren't going to get nearly as much back.

I love Mats and he's always welcome on my team, but this makes him look like he went out of his way to $crew the Leafs.

Tell me it ain't so, Captain Mats!!!!!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

the only thing ikea wont take back


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Bigsexybadguy said:


> <SNIP>
> 
> I love Mats and he's always welcome on my team, but this makes him look like he went out of his way to $crew the Leafs.


Not to debate the point re Matts value, to loose him and not get anything in return sucks.

But let's face it, over the years the Leafs organization has treated some of it's better players like doormats in the past - dirty, muddy, dog [email protected] covered door mats - when it comes contract/trade time.


----------

